

Bacteria eat CO2 to store energy - sibartgr
http://www.russiatoday.com/Top_News/2009-04-06/Bacteria_eat_CO2_to_store_energy.html
A bacterium that can use electric current to convert carbon dioxide into natural gas may make renewable energy more reliable.
&#60;div style="display:none"&#62;
&#60;a href="http://sibartgr.webs.com"&#62; &#60;/a&#62;
&#60;a href="http://vladiislove.hmsite.net"&#62;&#60;/a&#62;
&#60;a href="http://sibartgr.hmsite.net"&#62;&#60;/a&#62;
&#60;a href="http://laptop.hyperphp.com"&#62;&#60;/a&#62;
&#60;a href="http://sibartgr.freehost10.com"&#62;&#60;/a&#62;
&#60;a href="http://vladis.sqweebs.com"&#62;&#60;/a&#62;
&#60;a href="http://designers.250free.com"&#62;&#60;/a&#62;
&#60;a href="http://attorneysee.50webs.com"&#62;&#60;/a&#62;
&#60;a href="http://sibart.freewhost.com"&#62;&#60;/a&#62;
&#60;/div&#62;
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Seems to be a duplicate of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=548669> which
also has a funnier title.

